# Мнение об Excelsior 990 "New Soul"



## vovan (28 Май 2013)

Уважаемые аккордеонисты, скажите плжалуйста свое мнение об аккордеоне Excelsior 990 "New Soul".
И как вы думаете 5500 евро за новый, с завода, нормальная цена?


----------



## oleg45120 (28 Май 2013)

Нормальный аккордеон, с довольно мощным звуком. Цена вполне адекватна, учитывая бренд инструмента


----------



## диапазон64 (29 Май 2013)

Пару лет назад мне подвернулась возможность поиграть на кнопочном акордеоне с ломаной декой (название модели не помню, но это был Экселсиор). По ощущениям восприятия механики и звучанию мне очень понравился, что приятно удивило меня. С тех пор сложилось довольно положительное мнение об Экселсиоре.


----------

